

Do you swear in your commits? - wowus

I find that when committing to non-workplace git/svn/tfs/etc, I swear a LOT in my commit messages. My working theory so far is that it's the testosterone from fixing x or putting the finishing touches on y, etc.<p>Do you find yourself doing the same thing?
======
dkersten
Never.

Not in work, for obvious reasons, but also not in non-work code, because my
non-work code is seen by a lot more people than my work code, so I feel its
even MORE important to act professional there. I also never swear or joke in
comments either.

Honestly, I think swearing in commits/comments does nothing to benefit
you/code/commits/project.

------
clusterfu_k
i dont swear in my commits, but i write dirty jokes in the comments of my
code..

------
jdg
No.

